
HashLife: An Algorithm for Compressing Space and Time (2006) - kuwze
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/an-algorithm-for-compressing-space-and-t/184406478
======
jacquesm
Hashlife is still one of the nicest examples of memoization that I'm aware of,
well worth studying how it works.

------
kang
Memoization is borrowing time from the past, not bypassing/compressing it.

~~~
Diggsey
And what is compression but borrowing from the past?

------
mafm
Beautiful example of hash consing / immutable data structures.

